
China Is Planning a Massive Sea Lab 10,000 Feet Underwater - protomyth
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-07/china-pushes-plan-for-oceanic-space-station-in-south-china-sea
======
teslaberry
i watched seaquest as a kid. lots of us were disspointed it never happened.

so when i got older , i researched the history of sealab(s) and , after having
gone scuba diving, did a bunch of research on human biological response to
partial pressure of gasses, as well as high pressure and low pressure.

knowing what i know now , the clickbait title might be misleading if you think
china is proposing HOUSING HUMAN BEINGS underneath 10,000 feet of water. there
is no fucking way in hell that is going to happen.

you can barely get a manned MOBILE submarine to depths below a couple thousand
feet. and the static bathyscapes ( deep diving manned diving structures) that
do exist have pretty much demonstrated you can do little to nothing under the
current design constraints of a deep ocean high pressure bathyscape.

any sophisticated machinery or equipment you build on or outside of the
bathyscape, allowing interaction between the environemtn inside of the
structure with the surface of, or the environment outside of , the structure,
are severely limited by the crushingly high pressures.

i'm not saying there is no future where this technology could exist, i'm
saying the timeline is at least as distant as that for human beings colonizing
mars. and honestly, as nuts as it sounds, i think the technological innovation
required to place a small colony at 3000 meters below the ocean surface is far
less advanced now, than is the technology that is in development for putting
men on mars.

living and functioning on the ocean floor is FAR DIFFERENT than sending james
cameron to the bottom of the marianas trench for an hour and coming right back
up. and if the only point of going down there is to be isolated in a black box
that does not interact with its environment , than what is the point of going
down there to begin with. it would be like going to mars, getting there, while
asleep, and returning back to earth before waking up.

10,000 feet. nuh-uh.

i just want to clafiry i am talking about building an underwater housing
structure that allows human beings to send robots in and out of it and
interact with the environment through rov's that can be controlled from inside
the bathyscape by human operators.

